# My cat has loose poops...what can be wrong?



## llllll (Oct 9, 2006)

My cat has been having loose, light brown poops lately and i dont know what is wrong. They smell really bad and are different than i remember. On top of that...she is a bit chubby and has a hard time cleaning that area and i find myself wiping her butt a few times a day!! And she is white!!

It might be her food. Has this happened to anyone? She is eating Nutro Max Lite hard food...has anyone had this experience with this food?

She definetly doesnt seem sick at all.

Anything i can do to harden these things up again??


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Both of my cats had really foul smelly loose stools. Turns out they had intestinal parasites called Coccidia. It made their stomachs distended. Not sure if this is what you are dealing with but I would say a vet visit is in order.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Time for a stool sample...
Oh was there a recent food change?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Is the food change recent? Did you do it gradually (mix some old with the new to make it a smooth transition)? Food changes can cause diarrhea. Lite foods are full of fiber, which may be causing the poop to be very soft. 

I would first recommend a vet check to ensure it's not anything else, especially if she goes outside and could have parasites. If she comes up clean medically, I would recommend a change to a non-lite all high quality wet food diet. This will actually help her lose weight better than a lite dry food, which is full of carbs and causes cravings for more carbs just like it does in people. Please read the following topic on why wet food is better than dry...there is a ton of information here that I think can help you.

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=9107


----------



## pobasmom (Jan 9, 2007)

Loose, light-colored, foul-smelling poop can be a sign of pancreatic problems or colon problems. If you haven't recently changed foods and I the poops haven't returned to normal, I would take your kitty to the doctor. 

One of mycats had this problem.


----------

